
Gender Social Norms Index - js2
http://hdr.undp.org/en/gsni
======
js2
_The Gender Social Norms Index (GSNI) measures how social beliefs obstruct
gender equality in areas like politics, work, and education, and contains data
from 75 countries, covering over 80 percent of the world’s population.

The analysis reveals that, despite decades of progress closing the equality
gap between men and women, close to 90 percent of men and women hold some sort
of bias against women, providing new clues to the invisible barriers women
face in achieving equality.

According to the index, about half of the world’s men and women feel that men
make better political leaders, and over 40 percent feel that men make better
business executives and that men have more right to a job when jobs are
scarce. 28 percent think it is justified for a man to beat his wife.

The publication also includes the GSNI trends for 31 countries, representing
59 percent of the global population. The trends show that while in some
countries there have been improvements, in others, attitudes appear to have
worsened in recent years, signaling that progress cannot be taken for
granted._

